# 'DARKMATTER' Orchestral & Electronic Sci-fi cue.



## Dean (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi,
I just joind today and decided to jump straight in and post a composition.
Its an Orchestral & Electronic Sci-fi theme titled 'DARKMATTER'.


http://deanvalentine.com/mp3/Darkmatters_Theme_SF.mp3

thanks,
Dean.


----------



## spoon (Nov 20, 2006)

cool....really cool.
Especially the mix with electronics....that´s my style....

Superb.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 20, 2006)

Very cool cue. Nicely done. There are a couple cues in the new Bond movie that has a similar feel.
J


----------



## Blackster (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Dean,

welcome to this forum. 
Your composition is really nice. But I guess you used the brasses crescendi a bit too often. Nevertheless you created a good atmosphere. 

Thanks for sharing this file. 

Greeting,

Blackster


----------



## SvK (Nov 21, 2006)

Great atmosphere......

You do need a leitmotif though..........just 3 or 4 note motif....That grounds the cue......

so it has a center............


SvK


----------



## Hans-Peter (Nov 21, 2006)

This is sick ... ingenious! 
I nearly didn't noticed it wasn't a real orchestra!

Just great!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 21, 2006)

I like your use of FX in the composition. Reminds me a bit of Eric Serra. No?


----------



## Dean (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Spoon,

Thanks very much,I kept it as tight as possible using just a small Orchestra set-up.
This is the first cue I wrote using Orchestra & Electronics together as I just bought the library a few months ago.

Dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi blackster,How are you?

Thanks for the greeting.
I wrote this cue using the Orchestra in a stylised way deliberately using repeated brass swells/crescendos and rhythms etc for the backline,..kinda like loops.
(I am a little too fond of Brass though.)

dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 22, 2006)

Dr.Quest,

Cheers! Happy you liked it.
I have'nt seen Casino Royale yet but I hear it's the best one yet.
(The last one was ridiculous.)

Dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi SvK,

thanks for the listen & critque.
I'm completely self-taught,do you mean more of a theme,(maybe french horn near start),that could be repeated or referenced to later?

Thanks,
dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey hans-Peter,

Sorry for not responding sooner,thanks for listening!I hope to write a few more with electronics,like this when I get the chance.

Dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Synergy543,

Cheers,I'm not very famliar with Eric Serra,
What films did he compose the scores for?

Dean.
Sorry for all the individual posts,probably should have grouped a few together!

You out there SvK?

Quote:
'thanks for the listen & critque. 
do you mean more of a theme,(maybe french horn near start),that could be repeated or referenced to later?'


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cool, Dean. I loved the beats and electronics, the use of tension. Self-taught, huh? Good going!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dean @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> Hi Synergy543,
> 
> Cheers,I'm not very famliar with Eric Serra,
> What films did he compose the scores for?


I'm very surprised you don't know him. I would have guessed he was a heavy influence. He composed the 5th Element (you must hear it in 5.1 surround) and the Messenger. He makes interesting use of sound effects and synthesizers as elements in his score. Definitely check out the 5th Element though (one of my favorites), its a great soundtrack with many similarities to your style.


----------



## Lex (Nov 28, 2006)

and dont forget wonderfull "Leon"...

Alex


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2006)

Lex @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> and dont forget wonderfull "Leon"...
> 
> Alex



You like an Eric Serra score? I disown you now.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lex @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> and dont forget wonderfull "Leon"...
> 
> Alex


AKA "The Professional" in the U.S.A.

Alex, you must be writing from "Old Europe" no?


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 28, 2006)

synergy543 @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> Lex @ Tue Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > and dont forget wonderfull "Leon"...
> ...



I quite liked the professional. Portman has never been hotter.


----------



## Lex (Nov 28, 2006)

I like Leon...

But I rate Joan Of Arc as an masterpiece score in my book...

and aweee Choco...no more hot man sex for me??

Alex


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Ned,
Thanks alot,I'd like to compose a few more like it when I get the chance.
I'm proud of being self taught but I intend to study orchestration/reading & writing etc next year,even a chord book would be a start!

Dean.


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Lex,

*You got me!*
(I was going to waffle on re..the hint of a theme...then I thought..ahh F*** it,he's right.)

Thanks,
Dean.


----------



## kid-surf (Nov 29, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a 'theme' to me either...

Just a bitchen cue! 


Btw -- I disagree with the idea that you 'need' a leitmotif. Plenty of directors don't want one. All depends on the scene and what they ask for.

One of the better cues I've heard here......


----------



## Dean (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Synergy543,

Its coming back to me now,actually Leon has a great score.I dont normally use electronics,I prefer Goldsmith,Goldenthal,Bernstein and Sylvestri for Predator alone.

I wrote an american westhern cue recently,I'll post it when I get a chance,it's completely different to this cue.(I Love westherns,even have a dog called Wyatt.)

Dean,


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 30, 2006)

Funny how those snapse connections work! It took me a while to figure out what Leon was too. Apparently here in the US they called it "The Professional". Its a very exotic and evocative score with interesting "twists". He makes great use of contrast too.


----------



## Dean (Nov 30, 2006)

kid-surf @ Wed Nov 29 said:


> Doesn't sound like a 'theme' to me either...
> 
> Just a bitchen cue!
> 
> One of the better cues I've heard here......



Hey Kid-surf,

OK..lets all agree that its not a theme.

'bitchen cue'...I love it!...your the man!

You Guys!
Dean.


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Synergy543,

Forgot to ask,I've never heard of The Messenger,whats that about.I dont remember the score from 5th Elememt ,maybe its beacause I did'nt like the film.

Dean.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Story of Joan of Arc

http://www.amazon.com/Messenger-Original-Motion-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B00002MZ52/sr=11-1/qid=1165190221/ref=sr_11_1/105-7565357-1018025 (http://www.amazon.com/Messenger-Origina ... 57-1018025)


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Synergy543,

Talk to you soon.
Dean


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2006)

I meant to ask ,Is there any composition competitions here at the forum?

Dean.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't seen any such contests here as it seems most people just showcase their projects for review seeking comments or constructive criticism. The motto musicians helping musicians really seems to sum up the atmosphere here. There are some contests over at soundsonline.com and at northernsounds.com. So you choose your contests or your friends.


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2006)

:cry: 
Can't there be both?I have heard about forums where friends and contests co-exist peacefully. :wink: 

D.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 4, 2006)

Win win? That's no fun!


----------



## Dean (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually theres a pretty big competition over at one of the forums you mentioned earlier and its getting kinda messy already:o ,...so you might have a point.

Is that guy still winking at me,coz if he is,....

Talk to you,
Dean


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 15, 2006)

If you guys are gonna talk about Eric Serra, don't forget to mention Nikita (La femme Nikita in the US) and Le grand Bleu (The big Blue?)
Eric Serra was Jean Luc Besson's composer and the 2 movies mentionned above were big hits in Europe. The first movie that got both of them famous was Subway (not such a great flick) :???:


----------



## SvK (Dec 16, 2006)

Dean,


Elaborate in detail about the first 15-20 seconds intro.....It's fantastic.

What libraries? The piercing downward slide into the brass hit...what all is happening there? Is it entirely composed or are there sampled "phrases" happening? Please tell.

In my opinion this section is the best thing about your piece.....I find the electronica portions a tad to "generic"....The synths need to be tweaked to "blend" more organically with the orchestra.......and after a while the crutch of relying on brass crescendos gets a little tedious. Mark Isham is great at this sort of stuff and I suggest a listen to the "Blade" soundtrack for some superb blending of synths / orchestra....also "Spy Game" by Gregson-Williams is quite good at blending orch /synth........REVERBS: in your cue all instrumentation seems to have the same distance from each other ......this results in a flat sound.........You need to tickle peoples ears...and have certain things sound really distant, other things very close and dry......etc...This will also help.

I hope I don't sound to harsh. As this is also a matter of taste. Your piece shows great promise.....otherwise I would not comment.....Take the time for more original synth programming. 

But that intro ...is dynamite really.


ps: regarding leitmotif....I'm not speaking of a full-blown theme at all.......It could just be 3 to 4 notes.....a fragment....that gets referenced again later in the track.....obviously if in the beginning you play it with a horn....later it could return as low pizzicatos.....or super high piccollo+violins...whatever.........NOT a huge melodic-theme....a motif 

SvK


----------



## Dean (Dec 19, 2006)

HI SvK, Thanks.
I use EW/QL Symphonic Orchestra Platinum Pro XP sample library.
Re intro:Its entirely composed.
because I'm self-taught I could'nt properly describe how I did the intro but I used the following artics.
strings: 11 violin 5th slide dn hard 
11 violin trill W
harp gliss
9 DBL Basses trem leg
10 violas sul pont
10 Cellos trem leg
11 violins scratching effect 
brass: solo trumpet 2 sec crescendo 
Solo trumpet falls
Woodwinds;piccolo psycho falls
piccolo va up dn
percussion:Timpani crescendo
celeste
triangle

As you said its a matter of taste but it could be benficial to go back and try another mix and post the results when I have the time.
I was'nt relying on the crescendos at all I deliberitely used them and in a repetative way as with most of the Instruments,kind of like live loops,also I used a small orchestra and wanted a close sound to the track.
The brass,strings & percussion are all using different mic positions/reverbs,I think the mp3 compression was'nt too kind to this track theres a whole distant snare track almost lost.

Dean.


----------



## Dean (Dec 21, 2006)

HI SvK,
I also meant to say that I don't find your criticism harsh,it means you're really listening,and its good to have a fresh set of ears now and then.

just listned to your short action cue sounds great,that brass has some bite.
I'm thinking of buying Sam project brass library its 299.00euro atm,I keep hearing good things about it.

Dean.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Dec 21, 2006)

Sweet! I liked this alot Dean. Electronics remind me of alias sorta, good work.



choc0thrax @ Tue Nov 28 said:


> Lex @ Tue Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > and dont forget wonderfull "Leon"...
> ...



Yeah Serra is-well I'll just say not my favorite :smile:


----------

